# Im 1 month pregnant but what rides can i go on???



## king5one5zero

Im one month pregnant and im going to disneyland tomorrow and i just found out that im pregnant.  Now my question is can i still go on rollercoaster at 1 month? if not, then which rides should i steer away from???


----------



## tjmouse

You really need to check with your doctor.  Wouldn't want to give you advice as I am not one (you can tell by my paycheck!!)  

Most roller coasters have warnings about pregnancy.  PERSONALLY, I would not ride any coasters or anything that jostled me  around, but again, check with your doctor.


----------



## tjmouse

Congratulations by the way!!


----------



## canwegosoon

I agree...I would call your doctor(obgyn).  If you can't reach him/her...check each ride before you get on line, I believe it is posted "do not ride if pregnant"


----------



## Cindibelle

Why would you want to take a chance and go on the rollar coaster?
If anything happened you would never stop blaming yourself.
Mind you when I was pregnant with my third child (and didn't know it - I was on a fun weekend resort).  I slid down a small roof top and rolled off the roof - had a ball!  Was I shocked after to find out I was pregnant when I got home - I was also drinking all weekend.
Nothing happened to my daughter of course, but with little bundles in the oven - if you can be careful and you know they are there, I would say just be on the safe side and go for the Peter Pan rides, and all the ones that are smooth.  There are LOTS like that.  Make sure you don't get quizzy too.

Donna.


----------



## slduck

Congrats!!!     I have posted this question as well. I will be 14 weeks when we go in Nov.   According to the feedback I rec'd, skip all roller coasters (including barnstormer) and anything that may cause motion sickness (Tea Cups). The "Unoffical Guide" tells you which rides may cause motion sickness.

Have a great trip!


----------



## Tigger714

Congrats!  I would have to agree with everyone else, I am 7 months pregnant and my doctor has told me to follow the warning signs and exercise reasonable judgement.  You probably would be just fine to ride most anything but I agree with a previous post that if anything did happen you would always wonder if it was the rides.  Trust me, I have been through the miscarriage/infertility game and no matter what, you still question yourself.  Play it safe, enjoy the fact that your new bundle makes you "special" and pamper yourself.  Check into all the other attractions that you might otherwise overlook and take it easy!  You'll have many years to ride the "big rides" and believe me, the next eighteen years will be a big ride itself!


----------



## KayleeUK

I went to WDW at 3 months pregnant and I didn't go on anything spinny - not worth the risk in my opinion.  Check out the Disney for Families board


----------



## Drizzo67

First off, Congrats.

Secondly, call your ob-gyn today and ask him/her their opinion.  I personally would avoid any ride that even slightly tosses you about.  Since your pregnancy is sooooo new you really need to be extra careful.  

Whatever you do, enjoy your trip.


----------



## eblack0409

Congrats!   

I agree with the previous posts....I would avoid any and all coaster and anything that could jostle you.

Have fun!


----------



## HANDYMOM

This same thing happened to DH and I at the time of our belated honeymoon.  We planned a Disneymoon in Mid Sept. after our May 30th wedding due to his companies seasonality.  We found out our little Parker was on his way at 7pm the night before we left.  I immediately called my ob/gyn after hours line.  They told me to avoid anything that would actually hit my abdomen or make me fall and to avoid water slides that didn't have floats of some sort so to avoid water getting pushed "up there".

Call your doctor and relax, you now have the best reason to kick back and eat your way from one end of every park to the other....

CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## luvmyfam444

I was about 10 weeks or so when we went in Oct ---this is the 2nd pregnancy I've been to Disneyworld with (both about 8 -10 wks along)

My 1st dr said dont' ride anything that makes your stomach come into your mouth...(which means Splash Mnt)

My 2nd dr said you really could ride anything really 'cause none of it will cause a misscarriage - BUT IF anything were to happen you would NEVER EVER stop blaming yourself....she did however suggest staying away from the biggie coasters.

I rode Splash Mnt & Goofy w/both of the preg (the first one turned out fine of course!) 

MOSt all the rides have some sort of disclaimer  - you dont' suggest your pregnant or they won't let you ride....but think there are lots of people that don't know this earl;y & still ride & have healthy babies---

oh yea-day1 I couldn't handle the teaccups = was feeling queasy & had a headache but the 2nd day we were there I did fine on the teacups - felt much better.
Asfar as eating - the BURGERS were the best tasting thing for my preg body - I NEVER felt sick after eating one (so weird!---you'd think the grease would've been too much!)


----------



## Lesleyluvdisney

Hi Lesley from Scotland here!  Was 5 months pregnant one time I went.  
YES - TEA CUPS, MOST RIDES IN FANTASYLAND, BUZZ LIGHTYEAR SPACE RANGER SPIN!
NO -TO MOST OF THE BIG ONES ! - EVEN GOOFYS ROLLER COASTER (STRANGE)


----------



## sharibrat

HANDYMOM said:
			
		

> They told me to avoid anything that would actually hit my abdomen or make me fall and to avoid water slides that didn't have floats of some sort so to avoid water getting pushed "up there".
> 
> Call your doctor and relax, you now have the best reason to kick back and eat your way from one end of every park to the other....
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!



I will be 4.5 month pregnant when we go next month.  I have read in several places to avoid water slides, but never knew why.  Is this why?  The water getting in you?  Interesting.

I do plan to eat all day - hee hee!


----------



## byoung

Congrats. Ask your Doctor.


----------



## Cinderella94

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## loles

Congrats to all the expectant mommys.  Now I suppose exercising caution is always wise, however, my doctor told me that for the first trimester or so, the baby is so small that the pelvic bone cavity really is protecting baby from any injury.  She even said skiing was fine!  While it makes sense to avoid anything that will make you more queasy, I can't think of anything at WDW (mayve ToT) that would be harmful that early in the pregnancy.  Of course, check with your own doctor.

Most important, have fun.  Don't forget to figure in swollen feet if you are farther along and exhaustion that often comes with the first and third trimesters.  Drink water and rest and you will be fine.


----------



## allisonfc21

You've left for your trip already, hope you had a great time!  When I last went I was 2 months pregnant.  There is actually very few rides I was able to go on.  Most have signs that say not to ride if you're pregnant.  I wouldn't take the chance.... It's a Small World is a safe one!


----------

